
Zoho and others launch their iPhone specific offerings today. - Readmore
http://venturebeat.com/2007/06/29/iphone-sucks-oxygen-out-of-room/
======
dawie
Read Write Web also talked about this yesterday
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=31483>

~~~
Readmore
Ah ha! I had not seen that.

~~~
dawie
Its pretty cool though. I can't believe that people are not more interested in
this.

